

Show HN: Q Scan for Netflix iPhone app -- scan a barcode, update your queue - johnda

While I just recently registered, I've been reading HN for months now and really like the discussions that take place.<p>I would love some feedback on my new app and can send out some free invites (when available from Apple).<p>This is my first iPhone app that I <i>think</i> is profitable.  I'm hoping to refine the idea and, hopefully, create a valuable side business.<p>Thanks for the help!  John
======
johnda
Clickable: <http://qscanapp.com>

